# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΟΝΕΙΡΑ

## weird

Αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα θέμα, όπου θα μπορούμε να γράφουμε τα όνειρά μας..
Γενικά, βλέπω πολύ μυστήρια όνειρα.
Σκέφτομαι μάλιστα, οτι μπορεί να νιώσω εκτεθειμένη, γράφοντάς τα...
Θα το δοκιμάσω.
Σήμερα είδα το εξής όνειρο.


Περπατούσα στο δρόμο, τον κενρικό, εκεί που ήταν το πατρικό μου σπίτι, εκεί όπου μεγάλωσα.
Ερχόταν ένα λεωφορείο και έτσι διέσχισα βιαστικά το δρόμο.
Φτάνω απέναντι, στο περίπτερο και ενώ πάω να αγοράσω κάτι, συνειδητοποιώ, οτι έχω ξεχάσει τις τσάντες μου ( για κάποιον λόγο, είχα μαζί μου όχι μια αλλά δύο τσάντες) στο πεζοδρόμιο. Κοιτάω προς τα εκεί και βλέπω έναν τύπο στο μηχανάκι που πάει να τις αρπάξει. \"ΕΕΕεεε!Αστες!\" Του φωνάζω. Αυτός με κοιτάει... με κοιτά απο την κορφή ως τα νύχια, ανοίγει την μία τσάντα, βγάζει το πορτοφόλι μου απο μέσα, μου φωνάζει \"ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ!\"και μου το πετάει! Ένιωσα οτι με χλεύασε και με βρήκε αξιολύπητη γι αυτό και μου γύρισε το πορτοφόλι. 
Βρίσκομαι στο περίπτερο κοντά και είναι γύρω μου διάφοροι άνθρωποι με τους οποίους θέλω να συνεννοηθώ... όμως, εί περίεργο... η μπλούζα, τα εσώρουχά μου, λείπουν! Είμαι γυμνή και τα κρατάω όλα στα χέρια μου...
Πάω να τα βάλω, ξανά και ξανά, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω... οι τσάντες έχασκαν ανοιχτές κι εγώ με τα ρούχα μου κι ένα πορτοφόλι στο χέρι... όλοι κοίταζαν. ένιωθα εκτεθειμένη.

Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ήταν ήρεμο το όνειρο... Σήμερα πάντως μου έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό η φράση \" είσαι κορόιδο?\"
Δεν μπορώ να τη βγάλω απο το νου μου.

----------


## Arsi

Δεν ξέρω τίποτα απ\'τη ζωή σου αλλά θα έλεγα:
Aυτές τις μέρες ένιωσες μια νοσταλγία για τις παλιές στιγμές.Θέλησες να γυρίσεις πίσω εφοδιασμένη με νέα πράγματα,δικά σου.Κ όμως αυτά που έχεις δε μπόρεσες να τα πάρεις μαζί σου όταν πλησίασες κοντά.Δεν παίζαν ρόλο,το θέμα ήταν να είσαι γυμνή,εντελώς αληθινή.Κ όμως η γύμνια δε μπορεί να σου χορτάσει τη νοσταλγία,θέλησες να φορέσεις πάλι τα ρούχα σου αλλά πλέον δε μπορείς γιατί ξέρεις την αλήθεια.Το \'κορόιδο\' μπορεί να στο φώναξε ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός γι\'αυτή τη νοσταλγία που ήταν τόσο έντονη που έστω για λίγο θα ήθελες να τη ζήσεις ακόμα κ στολισμένη με ψέμα.

Έπεσα καθόλου μέσα?Παλιά εξηγούσα όνειρα μόνη μου(ως κ τηλ.με παίρναν για να ερμηνεύω...),δεν έχω ασχοληθεί όμως ποτέ με το αντικείμενο πέρα απ\'το ένστικτό μου.

----------


## weird

Άρση μου θαυμάζω βρίσκω πολύ δουλεμένη τη ματιά σου, στο πως το αναλύεις. Σ ευχαριστώ που μου λες τη γνώμη σου. 
Κι εγώ ειδικός δεν είμαι, αλλά θυμάμαι τις κατευθύνσεις που μου έχει δώσει η ψυχολόγος μου... τον τρόπο που δουλεύαμε πάνω σε κάθε όνειρο. Και φυσικά, το ένστικτο, που κατα βάθος είναι κι αυτό, το πόσο ξέρουμε ή διαισθανόμαστε το μέσα μας και τους συμβολισμούς του, παίζει καταλυτικό ρόλο. 
Για να δω, τί μπορώ να αναλύσω. 





> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Δεν ξέρω τίποτα απ\'τη ζωή σου αλλά θα έλεγα:
> Aυτές τις μέρες ένιωσες μια νοσταλγία για τις παλιές στιγμές.
> 
> Αυτές τις μέρες, είμαι πολύ μέσα στο παρελθόν, δουλεύω εντατικά μαζί του και σίγουρα, η νοσταλγία, είναι ένα απο τα συναισθήματα που αναδύονται, ενόσο \"ζω\" για δεύτερη φορά τη μέχρι τώρα ζωή μου. 
> Θέλησες να γυρίσεις πίσω εφοδιασμένη με νέα πράγματα,δικά σου.
> Πολύ εύστοχο. Θέλω να γυρίσω προς τα μέλη της οικογένειάς μου, και να τους δείξω τον \"νέο\" ευατό μου, αλλά αυτοί, δεν βλέπουν, γι αυτούς, είμαι η παλιά. Είναι σαν, όταν τους επισκέφτομαι, να γυρνώ πίσω, και να μην μπορώ να πάρω μαζί μου σχεδόν τίποτα, απο όσα έχω αποκομίσει στην διαδικασία δουλειάς με τον εαυτό μου. Νιώθω ένα πισωγύρισμα, όταν συναναστρέφομαι μαζί τους. 
> 
> Κ όμως αυτά που έχεις δε μπόρεσες να τα πάρεις μαζί σου όταν πλησίασες κοντά.
> ...


Αρση, σ ευχαριστώ, πραγματικά. Με καθοδήγησες.

----------


## Arsi

Μήπως σε φωνάζει \'κορόιδο\' ο εαυτός σου επειδή θες να γυρίσεις με \'νέο\' εαυτό κ παίρνεις πράγματα μαζί σου,κάνοντας μια κίνηση που δε θα καταλάβουν?μήπως για τις άτοπες ελπίδες σου?ή μήπως ξεγελάστηκες απ\'τη βιασύνη σου και τελικά άφησες τα νέα σου εργαλεία κάπου παραγκωνισμένα κ πισωγύρισες όπως είπες ότι συμβαίνει καμιά φορά?

weird εσύ κάτι ξέχασες απ\'όσα έμαθες,κάτι δε χρησιμοποιείς που είναι δικό σου,μπορεί κ τα νέα σου ρούχα.......

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μήπως σε φωνάζει \'κορόιδο\' ο εαυτός σου επειδή θες να γυρίσεις με \'νέο\' εαυτό κ παίρνεις πράγματα μαζί σου,κάνοντας μια κίνηση που δε θα καταλάβουν?μήπως για τις άτοπες ελπίδες σου?ή μήπως ξεγελάστηκες απ\'τη βιασύνη σου και τελικά άφησες τα νέα σου εργαλεία κάπου παραγκωνισμένα κ πισωγύρισες όπως είπες ότι συμβαίνει καμιά φορά?
> 
> weird εσύ κάτι ξέχασες απ\'όσα έμαθες,κάτι δε χρησιμοποιείς που είναι δικό σου,μπορεί κ τα νέα σου ρούχα.......


Δεν θα καταλάβουν... το θέμα είναι οτι εγώ, πρέπει να το καταλάβω αυτό. Να το χωνέψω. 
Οι ελπίδες μου είναι άτοπες κι έπεσα, γι άλλη μια φορά στην παγίδα τους. 
Τα νέα μου εργαλεία... χμ. σε αυτό δεν ξέρω. Τα χρησιμοποιώ, αλλά μάλλον, χρησιμοποιώ τα νέα εργαλεία με τρόπους παλιούς.

----------


## Παστελι

Εγω παλυ πολλααπο τα ονειρα π βλεπω περιεχουν σεξ.Δεν ξερω μηπως ειμαι σεχομανης?βλεπω σιχνα νακανω ερωτα με διαφορους ωραιους αντρες η με τον προιν αντρα μου .Τα αλλα ονειρα η δεν τα θημαμαι η ειναι απλα η ειναι κουφα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μήπως σε φωνάζει \'κορόιδο\' ο εαυτός σου επειδή θες να γυρίσεις με \'νέο\' εαυτό κ παίρνεις πράγματα μαζί σου,κάνοντας μια κίνηση που δε θα καταλάβουν?μήπως για τις άτοπες ελπίδες σου?ή μήπως ξεγελάστηκες απ\'τη βιασύνη σου και τελικά άφησες τα νέα σου εργαλεία κάπου παραγκωνισμένα κ πισωγύρισες όπως είπες ότι συμβαίνει καμιά φορά?
> 
> weird εσύ κάτι ξέχασες απ\'όσα έμαθες,κάτι δε χρησιμοποιείς που είναι δικό σου,μπορεί κ τα νέα σου ρούχα.......
> ...


Εχεις δίκιο!
ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ.
Γι άλλη μια φορά,
η λήθη με κυρίευσε....
Πάλι νόμιζα πως βάδιζα κανονικά, αλλά πήγαινα πίσω.
πάλι ξεγελάστηκα..


Ανάμεσα.
Στο μπροστά και το πίσω.
Και το χειρότερο?
Βρέθηκα κάποτε, τόσο μπροστά, που το πίσω, έμοιαζε ένα μικρό φωτάκι, άκακο.
Μα τώρα πάλι με ρουφά το πίσω.
Αλλά τώρα βλέπω, βλέπω τι γίνεται.
Και πρέπει κάθε φορά να το σταματάω,έγκαίρως.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> Εγω παλυ πολλααπο τα ονειρα π βλεπω περιεχουν σεξ.Δεν ξερω μηπως ειμαι σεχομανης?βλεπω σιχνα νακανω ερωτα με διαφορους ωραιους αντρες η με τον προιν αντρα μου .Τα αλλα ονειρα η δεν τα θημαμαι η ειναι απλα η ειναι κουφα.


Στην πραγματική ζωή σου λείπει το σεξ?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δεν θα καταλάβουν...


Αυτό το εργαλείο παραγκώνισες.
Είναι δικό σου,το έχεις κατακτήσει κ δε χρειάζεται να το χωνέψεις παραπάνω.Το ξέρεις ήδη πολύ καλά.

Μην το ξεχνάς στην άκρη του δρόμου...........................

Κ ας περνάει το λεωφορείο κ ας βιάζεσαι να γυρίσεις εκεί....
Περίμενε να περάσει το λεωφορείο,πάρε τα πράγματά σου κ γύρνα ήρεμη.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> Εγω παλυ πολλααπο τα ονειρα π βλεπω περιεχουν σεξ.Δεν ξερω μηπως ειμαι σεχομανης?βλεπω σιχνα νακανω ερωτα με διαφορους ωραιους αντρες η με τον προιν αντρα μου .Τα αλλα ονειρα η δεν τα θημαμαι η ειναι απλα η ειναι κουφα.
> 
> 
> Στην πραγματική ζωή σου λείπει το σεξ?




ναι.....αλλα ακομα και οταν ειμαι με καποιον και εχω ερωτικες επαφες ο νους μου ειναι συνεχως εκει.και το χερι μου παει συνεχια στο οργανο του και ντρεπομαι π το λεω.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δεν θα καταλάβουν...
> 
> 
> ...



πυστειεις οτι μπορει να παρεμνβει στο ονειρο αυτο?δεν γινεται αυτο εκτος κιαν ξαναδει το ιδιο ονειρο παλι.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ε!τότε τι ρωτάς Μαρία,φυσικό κ επόμενο είναι να βλέπεις τέτοια όνειρα!Θα κοπούν αν χορτάσεις στηνπραγματική ζωή!!!!!!

----------


## Παστελι

αρσι δεν το νομιζω αυτο.εχω χασει τον λογαριασμο με ποσους αντρες εχω παει θα πρεπε να μ λυπει κιολας?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> αρσι δεν το νομιζω αυτο.εχω χασει τον λογαριασμο με ποσους αντρες εχω παει θα πρεπε να μ λυπει κιολας?


αφού έλεγες πως πριν απ\'αυτόν που είσαι τώρα(βλέπεστε ακόμα?)είχες πόσο καιρό-χρόνια να πας με άλλον άντρα,πως να μην είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## Παστελι

δεν ειμαστε πλεον μαζι.ναι ετσι ειναι.μαλλον γιαυτο.

----------


## EleniM

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω. Θα ήθελα να με κατευθύνετε όσον αφορά ένα όνειρο που βλέπω συχνά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Είμαι κάπου - οπουδήποτε με παρέα, όλα καλά και μιλάω, κάνω συζήτηση. Εκείνη τη στιγμή εμφανίζεται μια τσίχλα στο στόμα μου και μεγαλώνει, κολλάει στον ουρανίσκο μου παντού και δε μπορώ να μιλήσω. γυρνάω από την άλλη πλευρά για να μη με βλέπουν και αρχίζω να ξεκολλάω κομμάτια μικρά - μεγάλα για να μπορέσω να την βγάλω. Το κάνω συνέχεια ώσπου στο τέλος με μεγάλη επιμονή και δύναμη την βγάζω και ξυπνάω. Πιο παλιά δεν κατάφερνα να την βγάλω,τώρα βέβαια προσπαθώ πολύ και στο τέλος τα καταφέρνω. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι θέμα έκφρασης και εξωτερίκευσης αλλά δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω πλήρως τι σημαίνει.

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω. Θα ήθελα να με κατευθύνετε όσον αφορά ένα όνειρο που βλέπω συχνά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Είμαι κάπου - οπουδήποτε με παρέα, όλα καλά και μιλάω, κάνω συζήτηση. Εκείνη τη στιγμή εμφανίζεται μια τσίχλα στο στόμα μου και μεγαλώνει, κολλάει στον ουρανίσκο μου παντού και δε μπορώ να μιλήσω. γυρνάω από την άλλη πλευρά για να μη με βλέπουν και αρχίζω να ξεκολλάω κομμάτια μικρά - μεγάλα για να μπορέσω να την βγάλω. Το κάνω συνέχεια ώσπου στο τέλος με μεγάλη επιμονή και δύναμη την βγάζω και ξυπνάω. Πιο παλιά δεν κατάφερνα να την βγάλω,τώρα βέβαια προσπαθώ πολύ και στο τέλος τα καταφέρνω. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι θέμα έκφρασης και εξωτερίκευσης αλλά δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω πλήρως τι σημαίνει.


τρολ ή μοτερετορ? (να κινηθει λιγακι το ενδιαφερον επειδη καπως πεσμενη η .. κίνηση)
... απαντηση στο πόδι, .. πάψε να τρως τσίχλες στον ξύπνιο σου και πάψε επίσης να το σκέφτεσαι κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας επειδη χωρις να το καταλάβεις φαινεται πως σου γινε εμμονή επειδή ότι σκεφτομαστε συχνα ή συνεχεια κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας το βλεπουμε και στον υπνο μας (αναμοχλευει σκέψεις και συμβαντα της καθημερινοτητας μας). αμα παψεις να κανεις αυτο θα δεις που θα βλεπεις αλλα ονειρα.

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Κατ ' αρχην μονο εσυ μπορεις να ξερεις τι σημαινει η τσιχλα. Απο τις δικες σου δηλωσεις θα τολμησω να υποθεσω οτι ειναι κατι που σου εμποδιζει την εκφραση. Ισως καποιο μυστικο ή κατι που σε βασανιζει (για χρονια κιολας) και δεν θελεις να το εξωτερικευσεις, καταληγει ομως να μπλοκαρει τελικα την επικοινωνια σου και με τους αλλους. Εινια πολυ σημαντικο το οτι γυρνας για να μη σε δουν. δινεις μια μαχη με αυτο μονη σου. ειναι καλο το οτι καταφερνεις να το ξεκολλησεις στο τελος. μια εναλλακτικη εξηγηση ειναι οτι η τσιχλα δεν ειναι ενα συγκεκριμενο προβλημα αλλα οποιοδηποτε προβλημα εχεις και το ψυχικο αγχος που σου προκαλει να τα αντιμετωπιζεις ολα μονη σου.

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Ειδα χτες το βραδυ εναν παλιο μου ερωτα, με τραβηξε σε ενα χωραφι και με φασωνε. Ενιωσα απιστευτη καυλα. Ισως να νιωθω ενοχες προς το αγορι μου που με καυλωνει ο αλλος τοσο πολυ, ισως πιο πολυ και απ' αυτον. Ισως απλα χρειαζομαι μια πολυγαμικη ανενεωση η οποια ομως ειναι αδυνατο να την δεχτει αυτος και δεν θα εκανα ποτε κατι πισω απ' την πλατη του γιατι η εμπιστοσυνη ειναι το παν. Αλλα ο συνδυασμος αυτων με εχει παγιδεψει.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω. Θα ήθελα να με κατευθύνετε όσον αφορά ένα όνειρο που βλέπω συχνά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Είμαι κάπου - οπουδήποτε με παρέα, όλα καλά και μιλάω, κάνω συζήτηση. Εκείνη τη στιγμή εμφανίζεται μια τσίχλα στο στόμα μου και μεγαλώνει, κολλάει στον ουρανίσκο μου παντού και δε μπορώ να μιλήσω. γυρνάω από την άλλη πλευρά για να μη με βλέπουν και αρχίζω να ξεκολλάω κομμάτια μικρά - μεγάλα για να μπορέσω να την βγάλω. Το κάνω συνέχεια ώσπου στο τέλος με μεγάλη επιμονή και δύναμη την βγάζω και ξυπνάω. Πιο παλιά δεν κατάφερνα να την βγάλω,τώρα βέβαια προσπαθώ πολύ και στο τέλος τα καταφέρνω. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι θέμα έκφρασης και εξωτερίκευσης αλλά δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω πλήρως τι σημαίνει.


καλησπερα ελενη.
αυτο το ονειρο, περα απο πιθανα συμβολικο, μπορει να ειναι καποια αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια.
οταν ονειρευεσαι οτι πνιγεσαι, δεν μπορεις να παρεις αερα η να μιλησεις γιατι κατι σου φραζει το στομα, μπορει απλα να μην μπορεις να αναπνευσεις εκεινη την στιγμη.
ψαξτο περισσοτερο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με το υποσινηδιτο ειναι συμβολικο ετσι κ αλλιως αν κ βαριεμαι τωρα να ψαξω για ερμηνιες ονειρων κλπ εγω θυμαμαι μια μερα που σκεφτομουν κατι κ με πηρε ο υπνος κ συνεχιζα να το σκεφτομαι... ολα τα μυστηρια σε μενα συμβαινουν ως συνηθως 
:-)

----------

